# Electric viola



## Kbmanonymous

So I've been playing viola for around 7 years and the other day i bought an electric guitar because i think there really cool. buti cant play it and dont feel like learning. so i was thinking I could get an electric viola instead. 

I just need a real cheap one so i was thinking about getting one on ebay for $100 that looks kinda crapy, is made in china and the description has spelling errors everywhere. I dont care what it sounds like as long as it makes noise. is this a good idea.


----------



## Lunasong

Sounds like you have money to burn, if you can buy things and then decide you are no longer interested. I will say that the person from whom you will buy this thinks it is an excellent idea.


----------

